# who can tell what species i have?



## D_Hemptress (Nov 14, 2012)

i live in southern cali, i think i have a stagmomantis californica, thats common for where i live. someone please help if you know


----------



## ismart (Nov 14, 2012)

It's _Stagmomantis limbta._


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet, thanks so much!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2012)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know a buyer for one of the oothecae if it is a S. limbata. PM if interested.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 15, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> hello and welcome!


thanks!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Ckowsky (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome! I second it being a Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata).


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 15, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Welcome.


thank you much!



Mantid42 said:


> Welcome! I second it being a Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata).


Im glad to be able to use the proper name for her


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, yeah! Welcome!


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome.  I think Stagmomantis limbata too.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 20, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Welcome. I think Stagmomantis limbata too.


thank you


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely S. limbata! Welcome


----------



## TacoSauceEars (Nov 24, 2012)

LIMBATA!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 25, 2012)

Californica are all too rare here in So Cal, i'd love to find a few...


----------



## more_rayne (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome fellow blade.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

more_rayne said:


> Welcome fellow blade.


fellow blade????


----------



## more_rayne (Dec 14, 2012)

*whispers* blade = cannabis user. Guess that's not such a popular term outside grasscity, heh.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 14, 2012)

more_rayne said:


> *whispers* blade = cannabis user. Guess that's not such a popular term outside grasscity, heh.


oh wow, ya i had never heard that term used before... i love learning new things


----------

